# Anyway to play Super Nintendo games on a laptop?



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

I would like to replay my favourite games from my childhood which are: Legend of Zelda: Link to the Past, and Super Mario 3.

I know next to nothing about the contemporary gaming scene. I am wondering if any of you know if these games are downloadable and playable on a laptop. I am familiar with the term 'emulator' via some google searching however a good recommendation would be appreciated.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

A few years back I played some sega genesis games via an emulator on my computer with some friends.

The site we used was http://www.romnation.net/

They got Snes emulators and games on there.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

ZSNES is a good emulator. The games (roms) can be downloaded for free from a number of sites, bear in mind it's technically illegal though.


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks all


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I use sixtyforce which plays Zelda pretty darn well.  OH and Diddy Kong Racing.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

seafolly said:


> I use sixtyforce which plays Zelda pretty darn well.  OH and Diddy Kong Racing.


I wanna play those!


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I wish emulators allowed online gaming. I adore Diddy Kong Racing but it was WAY better with competition. The fun sort, that is.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

seafolly said:


> I wish emulators allowed online gaming. I adore Diddy Kong Racing but it was WAY better with competition. The fun sort, that is.


The main problem I have with Diddy Kong Racing's multiplayer is that if more than two people are playing, that means one person is denied the choice of Pipsy or Tiptup. Which means, that person is probably going to lose. :wink


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Ah, I remember the emulator days. When I was younger before my family could afford to get me a Ps2, I would spend a lot of my time playing old SNES games on the computer. Thats how I discovered Chrono Trigger, one of my favorite games.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

seafolly said:


> I wish emulators allowed online gaming. I adore Diddy Kong Racing but it was WAY better with competition. The fun sort, that is.


Some do


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

erasercrumbs said:


> The main problem I have with Diddy Kong Racing's multiplayer is that if more than two people are playing, that means one person is denied the choice of Pipsy or Tiptup. Which means, that person is probably going to lose. :wink


OH SO TRUE.
As the older sister I always got dibs on either.  Tiptup for life, yo.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

seafolly said:


> OH SO TRUE.
> As the older sister I always got dibs on either.  Tiptup for life, yo.


Tiptup was my racer of choice too. Besides him and Pipsy, the only character I could play with any confidence was that rooster fellow. I really wanted to be Krunch, but he is perhaps the most underpowered character I've ever played in a kart racing game. Choosing Krunch felt like you were playing the game with your feet.

I used to play with my little sister too, but she had no idea Pipsy and Tiptup were so much better than the other characters, so she would always be Timber. And when she lost, she thought it was just because of my incredible racing skills!:steam


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Super Mario World!!!!!!!!


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

Emulators unfortunately and they're a dime a dozen. I don't like them but if you can get used to the awkward keyboard control system the more power to you but for me it ruins every game I play. Thankfully when it comes to retro Nintendo consoles including the classic SNES (my favorite console of all time) I am very fortunate enough to own all three of them. If only I could find some of the long lost cherished games of my youth. :\


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

theres a torrent floating around with every NES, Genesis and SNES game in existence via emulator. I burnt the whole thing to a 4gb data disc/dvd about a year ago. Occasionally I'll pop it in when I feel like retro gaming. I use my PS3 controller which is alot better than using mouse/keyboard.

I just wish that torrent existed in the 90s when I was a kid, If I had of had every NES,Gen,Snes game in existence back then my mind would have been blown. Now I have em all and barely even play them


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

You can always get one of those logitech game pads for the pc, they're only 20-30 bucks, not bad considering the games are free.


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

So many games, so little time.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

what good games did sega cd have? I honestly can't remember any sega games that weren't from the genesis, saturn or dreamcast era


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Knowbody said:


> what good games did sega cd have? I honestly can't remember any sega games that weren't from the genesis, saturn or dreamcast era







Sega CD had some great games.

Here's a few that are worth checking out:

Snatcher.
Dragon's Lair.
The Terminator(if only for the soundtrack)
Sonic CD.
Final Fight.
Earthworm Jim.
Popful Mail.
out of this world 2: heart of the alien.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Knowbody said:


> what good games did sega cd have? I honestly can't remember any sega games that weren't from the genesis, saturn or dreamcast era


Road Blaster was on it, I think. It plays like Dragon's Lair. The crash scenes are so over-the-top and awesome.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

erasercrumbs said:


> Tiptup was my racer of choice too. Besides him and Pipsy, the only character I could play with any confidence was that rooster fellow. I really wanted to be Krunch, but he is perhaps the most underpowered character I've ever played in a kart racing game. Choosing Krunch felt like you were playing the game with your feet.
> 
> I used to play with my little sister too, but she had no idea Pipsy and Tiptup were so much better than the other characters, so she would always be Timber. And when she lost, she thought it was just because of my incredible racing skills!:steam


I loved Pipsy! But then I realized I got knocked around too much with her and I'd get passed on long straight paths. Tiptup had just the right amount of weight to him! My sister felt the exact same way after I played with Pipsy for a number of months and every character menu would be a race to get to Pipsy...only I'd fake having to settle for Tiptup...mwuahaha.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

i never got inside wizpig's mouth...


----------



## quietriverrunsdeep (Oct 10, 2009)

This is probably too vague to get a good answer but I've been wanting to play Earthbound for I don't know how long. I've downloaded ZSNES and the ROM and got it to play just fine but when it got time to save, I got to the save point, turned it off and then when I reuploaded it, the file wasn't there. I tried it again with save states but most of the time I kept saving over the wrong save state each time. I've played Mother 3 in its entirety and had no problems but Earthbound has been an issue. I think I've seen the Buzz Buzz death scene about 5 times now. XD Any suggestions on what could be wrong? Should I just download a different emulator?


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

fingertips said:


> i never got inside wizpig's mouth...


I forget what you have to do to get there...beat all four worlds? You guys are not helping the urge to open this game up.


----------

